# Portable GPS System-Which One?



## Dani (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi Guys,

  I was thinking of purchasing a portable GPS system for my car.  I would like one that can sit on the dashboard of the car or where I can see it when driving.  I do not want one that is downloded into a PDA.   Anyone have any suggestions for a good one that is reasonably priced?  Thanks.


----------



## "Roger" (Nov 19, 2007)

There was a long thread on this topic on the Travel board recently ...

Go Here

Message #7 takes you to a good review site.

In addition, if you want to read the most lengthy reviews that you will ever encounter, 

Go Here

(These review are absolutely exhausting, but it might be worth looking at when you think that you have decided which one to buy.  With GPS systems, you can read about all the good features something has, but then, after you buy one, then you find out "Ouch, it doesn't do this!"  The guy who does these reviews takes you through the entire process of using the GPS including showing you pictures of everything that is in the box.)


----------



## Dani (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks Roger....I didn't see this thread...very informative.


----------



## tompalm (Nov 20, 2007)

I got a Costco flyer a few days ago and they have a Garmin Nuvi 650 on sale for $299.  I think the sale is in December.  That is a great price and unit.


----------



## anne1125 (Nov 20, 2007)

I just got the Garmin 550 for $350 from amazon.  It has great reviews and gives the street names for turns (which I wanted).  Free shipping and a good return policy if necessary.

I also heard that the 650 will have some great prices for black Friday but I'm not into getting in line at 5:00 am.

Anne


----------



## mlsmn (Nov 20, 2007)

I have a Garmin  Nuvi 200
works great


----------



## Dani (Nov 21, 2007)

Thank you all...based upon my research, I am definitely looking to purchase a Garmin.  I was looking at the 350 nuvi.   I will have to do some researh on the 650.  Thanks.


----------



## "Roger" (Nov 21, 2007)

In essence, the 650 is being replaced by the 750.  That has created some very good sales on the 650.


----------



## Jestjoan (Nov 21, 2007)

*Magellan Maestro 3100 $129.99*

Tomorrow (Thanksgiving) at Kmart. Yes, it is a basic model.......


----------



## vintner (Nov 21, 2007)

*Garmin 660 on Black Friday ad*

The Garmin 660 is what I have, and love.  I bought mine reconditioned, so less than the in store price.

I looked at my Best electronic Buy store black friday ad (not sure if I can mention the store name, but you can likely find them in the ads).  The normal price has been in the $699 range.  The black friday ad has it for $399. That is an excellent price.  That is my choice.


----------



## xnavyss (Nov 21, 2007)

Two weeks ago I purchased a Garmin Nuvi 650.

It's Great and I am glad I purchased it.  My first GPS.  

It a very nice 4.3 inch screen, very clear while driving  and it has text to speech.

I called Garmin to ask a question and a live person answered the phone within 2 rings and answered my question in a language that I could understand.

I immediately gave them my thumb's up for that.

Amazon has it for about $309.00 and Costco I think has it for about $299.00.


Joe


----------



## sstamm (Nov 21, 2007)

You can purchase the Garmin 650 on Costco's website now- no need to go to the store.  That's how I like to shop for Black Friday sales!!


----------



## Sea Six (Nov 22, 2007)

West Marine has the NUVI 200W wide screen model on sale this weekend for $219.99. If there's not a store near you try the web site www.westmarine.com


----------



## LUVourMarriotts (Nov 22, 2007)

Sea Six said:


> West Marine has the NUVI 200W wide screen model on sale this weekend for $219.99. If there's not a store near you try the web site www.westmarine.com



That's a great price.  It's still available online.  Circuit City advertised the NUVI 200 (non widescreen) for $169 starting tomorrow.  Since their site changed the prices earlier today, this product is already sold out.  Bummer.  Garmin's are great.  I've got an older one and was looking to get a NUVI model.


----------



## Dani (Nov 23, 2007)

You really have to watch the prices....Staples has the Garmin 260 nuvi on sale tomorrow for $249.99 and PC Richards has the same model on sale tomorrow for $349!!!  There are so many different models that it's hard to choose from. I keep checking the message board from the link in the origibal thread.


----------



## silvib (Nov 23, 2007)

This morning we bought the Mio 320 for only $149.99 + tax in Radio Shack, $150.00 off suggested retail.   On sale today, Friday & tomrorow. According to the sales associate, it's a fairly new make.  We were going to buy either a Garmin or Magellan but the Mio seems to do a lot for the money.  Anytime, we'll see how it works out.


----------



## swasuth (Nov 23, 2007)

Are all these models portable or do you have to get them installed.  Hope that is not a dumb question but I have only seen the ones that are installed.  Would like to get my daughter one for Christmas


















Delete  Saw OP title line


----------



## silvib (Nov 23, 2007)

Most of the ones being talked about will be portable I'm sure.  Ours is.  I don't think I'd ever pay to have a navigation system built into a vehicle again.  I shudder when I think how much ours cost in the Expedition we have.  It's a 2003 model, we never drive outside of Florida and if we want to update it, we have to buy the full set of CD's, for the entire US- they don't sell by single areas alone - consequently  in some new areas, the streets aren't on.


----------



## Dani (Nov 24, 2007)

FYI...the Garmin nuvi 200 GPS is on sale at Bestbuy--on-line only for $169.

If anyone sees the Garmin 650 at Costco again for $300 or so or elsewhere for a similar price, I would appreciate it if you would post the info. 

Sheila- yes...these are portable models.


----------



## "Roger" (Nov 24, 2007)

I am in the process of looking myself, Dani.  For what it is worth, here is my current thinking.

I am ruling out the 200 series.  When you come to a turn, it says something like "Left turn in 300 feet."  It does not vocalize the street name.  You can see it on the unit, but at that point you want to be looking for the turn and not at the Garmin.  My brother and sister in law have a Garmin that also does not give the street name, and, without me bringing it up, have confirmed that they would really like to have the street name spoken.  (You might have multiple streets coming up.  Even when you don't, it is nice to have confirmation that you are looking at the correct turn.)

The 700 series is replacing the 600 series.  The differences don't appear to be that great.  Thus, I am hoping for a good deal on one of the discontinued 600's.  I would be especially interested in a 650 in that the higher numbers have features that I am not particularly interested in (starting with Bluetooth compatibility).

The two most prominent new features of the 700 series are:

(1) You can route multiple stop off destination points when you start off for the day.  The alternative (which is what you would have to do with the 600 series) is route yourself to your first destination, get there, then reprogram the unit to get to your next destination.
(2) When you take the unit off its mounting (in a parking lot, for example) and put it into your pocket or purse, it automatically remembers where you are.  Thus, if you can't find your car in the parking lot, you can use the Garmin to get you there.

Two nice features, but, if I can save enough money on a sell off of something in the 600 series, I'll use that money to buy a replacement unit in several years when they are even better.  (That is the same strategy I use for computers.  Buy the discontinued model which was the hottest, newest modal only a year ago.)


----------



## SanDiegoDann (Nov 24, 2007)

*Just wondering....*

....can these portable GPS units work aboard an aircraft?


----------



## Icarus (Nov 24, 2007)

I would not get the 200 series. The 300 series and higher use a much better chipset, that's more accurate and more capable.

The 360 is a very good one.

-David


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Nov 24, 2007)

David,

Does the 360 give street names?


Richard


----------



## Transit (Nov 24, 2007)

While the topic is up again....Has anyone used VZ navigator for verizon cell phones ? How well does it compare to a standard nav system ? Is there any must have features that standard nav systems have that cellphone based ones don't (besides the screensize)


----------



## Icarus (Nov 24, 2007)

MULTIZ321 said:


> David,
> 
> Does the 360 give street names?
> 
> ...



Yes.

https://buy.garmin.com/shop/shop.do?cID=134&pID=6291

-David


----------



## tompalm (Nov 25, 2007)

VegasDan said:


> ....can these portable GPS units work aboard an aircraft?



They will all work aboard an aircraft.  However, the data for these units only have streets in them.  If you are not directly over a street, the GPS will start telling you to get back on the highway.  If you are over the ocean, it will tell you that it is unable to compute the route.  

Garmin makes an excellent unit for aircraft.  I know a couple guys that have them and they are excellent.  The price on the aviation units is around $1000 and I was told that they will work for street and highways.  However, the unit is a lot bigger and I can't see spending the money unless you fly general aviation a lot.


----------



## irish (Nov 25, 2007)

this is JMO and i have used both the garmin and the vz navigator and the vz navigator does a really good job and it also SEEMS to have better information as to the newer routes and streets. for instance i was using the garmin and if i had listened to its directions i would have gone the much longer distance to reach my destination. next day did the same route using the VZ NAVIGATOR and it got me there much faster using a more up-to-date route. as i said JMO


----------



## Dani (Nov 25, 2007)

"Roger" said:


> I am in the process of looking myself, Dani.  For what it is worth, here is my current thinking.
> 
> I am ruling out the 200 series.  When you come to a turn, it says something like "Left turn in 300 feet."  It does not vocalize the street name.  You can see it on the unit, but at that point you want to be looking for the turn and not at the Garmin.  My brother and sister in law have a Garmin that also does not give the street name, and, without me bringing it up, have confirmed that they would really like to have the street name spoken.  (You might have multiple streets coming up.  Even when you don't, it is nice to have confirmation that you are looking at the correct turn.)
> 
> ...



  Roger...thank you for that analysis.   It was very helpful.   I also do not need bluetooth capability and while being able to plug in point to point destinations in advance is nice, I do not need it.  I have been driving myself crazy.    There are just so many models and lots of information out there.  I was between the 260 (because it has been on sale here for a good price), 350 (great reviews) and 650 (also great reviews.)   I did not know that the 200 series did not give the street name, so that rules that out for me.  Although I thought that I was set on the 350 model, I read in some of the reviews that there is a slight issue with the 350 model and the screen at night.  It seems that this has been corrected in the 600 series.   So....like you....I am looking at the 650.  Unfortunately, I waited too late to come to this conclusion and Costco no longer has this model on sale.

Just wanted to add that I was recently driving in a car with both a GPS system (I have no idea which one) and someone that has VZ Navigator.  The VZNavigator seemed to work as well or better than the GPS system.  It changed pages quicker and gave the street names quicker.


----------



## John37130 (Nov 25, 2007)

*Garmin Nuvi maps -- outdated?*



Dani said:


> I was between the 260 (because it has been on sale here for a good price), 350 (great reviews) and 650 (also great reviews.)   I did not know that the 200 series did not give the street name, so that rules that out for me.



I just bought a Garmin 260, and it does have the text to speech feature (where it will pronounce the names of streets.).  I gave it a quick 10 minutes test earlier today, and my main concern is that the maps seem outdated.  The street that my house is on isn't included, and I've lived here about five and half years.  I live in a town that has grown rapidly over the past decade so having up-to-date maps is pretty important.   Does anyone know how often Garmin updates their maps or if there is a way to determine which "version" of a map set you are using?  

Thanks for your help,

John


----------



## Icarus (Nov 25, 2007)

Mine tells me the map version when I power it up. There should be a cd that came with yours that includes an updater application. If not, you can probably get it from the web site. At least with my old one, there's mapping software on the PC, where I can create routes and download map details to the unit. The newer units have all the map detail built in, so I'm not sure how that works now.

They usually have map updates available once a year. But you have to pay for them, so you may not want to update them every year.

-David


----------



## "Roger" (Nov 25, 2007)

I just checked the Garmin site and John is right:  The 260 does speak street names.  I have only been looking at the wide body models.  The 250 does not speak the street names.


----------



## Icarus (Nov 25, 2007)

irish said:


> this is JMO and i have used both the garmin and the vz navigator and the vz navigator does a really good job and it also SEEMS to have better information as to the newer routes and streets. for instance i was using the garmin and if i had listened to its directions i would have gone the much longer distance to reach my destination. next day did the same route using the VZ NAVIGATOR and it got me there much faster using a more up-to-date route. as i said JMO



I suspect that your garmin had old maps. You need to update the maps every couple of years or when you see fit based on your patterns. The VZ Navigator is a subscription based service, isn't it?

-David


----------



## irish (Nov 25, 2007)

yes, the vznavigator has a 1 time only price of $2.99 or a monthly subscription of $10.00 a  month per phone. actually as i posted earlier, it is a pretty good navigator and seems to be completely up-to-date.


----------



## Icarus (Nov 25, 2007)

$2.99? Ok, on the web site, it says $2.99 per day or $10 per month.

The monthly subscription probably includes updated mapping data.

-David


----------



## Transit (Nov 25, 2007)

irish said:


> yes, the vznavigator has a 1 time only price of $2.99 or a monthly subscription of $10.00 a  month per phone. actually as i posted earlier, it is a pretty good navigator and seems to be completely up-to-date.



I'm going to try vz nav for a while I don't think i'll use it much so this may be a good option for me.I checked the web it's 2.99 per days use or 9.99 a month.


----------



## 3kids4me (Nov 25, 2007)

Dani,

I've been reading this thread on and off for awhile now (we have a Garmin and really like it) and it just occurred to me....

....when did you start DRIVING????? :whoopie: 

Sharon


----------



## John Cummings (Nov 26, 2007)

John37130 said:


> I just bought a Garmin 260, and it does have the text to speech feature (where it will pronounce the names of streets.).  I gave it a quick 10 minutes test earlier today, and my main concern is that the maps seem outdated.  The street that my house is on isn't included, and I've lived here about five and half years.  I live in a town that has grown rapidly over the past decade so having up-to-date maps is pretty important.   Does anyone know how often Garmin updates their maps or if there is a way to determine which "version" of a map set you are using?
> 
> Thanks for your help,
> 
> John



I have the same problem in that many of the streets where we live are less than 5 years old. We have lived on our street for 5 years now and it finally has appeared on the mapping software such as DeLorme, MapQuest, etc.

I am looking for a very good basic portable GPS. I don't care if it works in an airplane and have no need for bluetooth. etc. I just want a reliable system with up to date maps, good display and works well in my automobile.


----------



## Picker57 (Nov 26, 2007)

*Outstanding site !*

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=53695


In addition, if you want to read the most lengthy reviews that you will ever encounter, 

Go Here

(These review are absolutely exhausting, but it might be worth looking at when you think that you have decided which one to buy.  With GPS systems, you can read about all the good features something has, but then, after you buy one, then you find out "Ouch, it doesn't do this!"  The guy who does these reviews takes you through the entire process of using the GPS including showing you pictures of everything that is in the box.)[/QUOTE]

*Wow - Great site!  I've been agonizing whether I made a good choice with my new Garmin 750 (the 760 gets good review, so should be OK) and this is by far the clearest evaluation sheet I've seen.  It's MUCH easier to use than the Garmin manual.   Thanks for posting. 

                    ----Zach kaplan*


----------



## Jennie (Nov 26, 2007)

Here's another web site to check out while doing your research:
http://www.thetravelinsider.info/gps/gpsintroduction.htm

I have been receiving this free newsletter for years. When Dave Rowell covers a topic, he really covers it in depth. To sign up for the weekly newsletter go to: http://www.thetravelinsider.info/maillista.htm


----------



## Emily (Nov 26, 2007)

Dani - I received the walmart cyberweek update a few minutes ago and they are listing the garmin C550 for $298.  Of course 1/2 the country just got that update . . . I think you were looking for a 6XX, not sure of the difference.


----------



## Denise L (Nov 26, 2007)

Just purchased a Garmin 650 before Thanksgiving for our camping trip. My DH didn't like it much, and I wasn't that interested in its functionality.  We bought it online at Costco and it arrived just two days later. I just returned it about 30 minutes ago for a full refund, including shipping.

I've always been a "directions" person myself, so I'll live without a GPS for a while longer until something with an interface I like hits the market.


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 26, 2007)

I bought a Magellan Maestro 4250 for $349.99 on Friday at Costco.  (Instant $50 savings at the register.)  I'm seeing them for sale elsewhere for up to $600.  It's a Christmas gift for a friend, so I can't report on how well it works until after the holiday.  But from all online reviews, it should be great.

What sold me on this particular unit is not the text-to-speech, Bluetooth, or ability to make handsfree cell phone calls.  It was that Magellan is the only GPS maker that has a contract with AAA to include all of their TourBook features in their device.  Other companies include some of the entries that they put in themselves, but Magellan includes them all.  That feature alone will pay for the unit with savings over time.

We'll see how it goes...

Dave


----------



## Dani (Nov 27, 2007)

3kids4me said:


> Dani,
> 
> I've been reading this thread on and off for awhile now (we have a Garmin and really like it) and it just occurred to me....
> 
> ...



LOL...yes...it's true...I finally got my license two years ago this week. I've had my car for 1 1/2 years now!!!   This is why I really need the GPS....I have to use mapquest to get almost anywhere and it's a bit hard to drive and read at the same time at my level of experience!!! 

Emily...thanks for the info on the Garmin 550..I will start reading up on that model.

  Thanks for posting about the one day rate on the VZ nav...I think I will try it out while I am waiting to get my GPS unit.


----------



## pwrshift (Nov 28, 2007)

What is the advantage of a GPS with bluetooth?  Getting updates?  I see there's usually a premium to the price for it compared to PC.  Do you feel it's worth the extra?

Brian


----------



## "Roger" (Nov 28, 2007)

The only reason for the Bluetooth enabled is to allow you to turn your cell phone into an almost hands free speaker phone. That is the usage it is promoted for.


----------



## Hoc (Nov 28, 2007)

We were recently in Arkansas, and rented a Garmin "Where2" unit.  It was infuriating because it would not let you program or look at it while the vehicle was moving (even an inch an hour).  I understand from a safety perspective why you would not want the driver to be messing with the GPS while driving.  But when you have multiple people in a car, it should not prohibit you from using it unless you pull over to the side of the road.

So, beware of that "feature."

Edit:  I just wanted to add that it also that the oft-mentioned, irritating feature apparently found in Garmins that it would take you 3 miles north, then make you turn around and go back 3 miles south on the same road, to get you to your destination.


----------



## Cathy in Boston (Nov 28, 2007)

We used VZ Navigator all weekend when we were in the Chicago area for the Thanksgiving holiday and it was really great.


----------



## Icarus (Nov 28, 2007)

Hoc said:


> We were recently in Arkansas, and rented a Garmin "Where2" unit.  It was infuriating because it would not let you program or look at it while the vehicle was moving (even an inch an hour).  I understand from a safety perspective why you would not want the driver to be messing with the GPS while driving.  But when you have multiple people in a car, it should not prohibit you from using it unless you pull over to the side of the road.
> 
> So, beware of that "feature."



That's not a normal "feature". Probably one requested by the rental car companies. If you looked at it, did a big hand come out of the unit and smack you on the face? That would be a nice feature. As far as I know, the "where2" units are for rental car companies only.



> Edit:  I just wanted to add that it also that the oft-mentioned, irritating feature apparently found in Garmins that it would take you 3 miles north, then make you turn around and go back 3 miles south on the same road, to get you to your destination.



I've never had that happen with mine. "oft-mentioned"? whatever ...

-David


----------



## pwrshift (Nov 29, 2007)

Roger ... I'm still confused.  I have a bluetooth phone in my car, but just don't understand why you would need bluetooth on a portable GPS too, which is something the newer models are promoting.

Brian



"Roger" said:


> The only reason for the Bluetooth enabled is to allow you to turn your cell phone into an almost hands free speaker phone. That is the usage it is promoted for.


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 29, 2007)

pwrshift said:


> Roger ... I'm still confused.  I have a bluetooth phone in my car, but just don't understand why you would need bluetooth on a portable GPS too, which is something the newer models are promoting.
> 
> Brian



Your Bluetooth in your car is probably mated to your phone, but not to your spouse's phone.  You could use the BT feature on the GPS for them.  Not an issue if they aren't driving, but handy when they happen to be using your car.

And many people are driving cars without BT in them at all.  That gives the GPS broader appeal, I think.

Dave


----------



## PerryM (Nov 29, 2007)

*TomTom sale at Circuit City...*

Just bought a TomTom One 3rd edition 30 days ago ffrom Circuit City or $250, now it's just $150.

I love this thing.  It has very current maps and just attach to the USB port and you get updates to the maps.  If you find an error, or new POI you can add/change to the unit and the next time you connect Tom to the USB your changes/additions are shared with other owners.

I like the fact that it is LOUD and can increase loudness as speed increases automatically.  It says the bare minimum, no "Route recalculating" and if you are on the correct path and not near a turn it says nothing - it is much quieter in the car than my MIO.

For $150 this has got to be the best deal going for GPS.  This would be a great Christmas present.  If you have to think for more than a second on this deal you just aren't interested in GPS units.

P.S.
Make sure that it's the *3rd edition *- there are older versions of TomTom One out there unfortunatly -> .


----------



## judyjht (Nov 29, 2007)

Perry - I just got my Tom Tom One 3rd edition also from Sharper Image - $150 - down from $250 - love it so far but I have not been anywhere they I need direction - guess I should go somewhere.  Now, I want the carrying case because it will get all scratched in my pocketbook!!  Love it so far!


----------



## PerryM (Nov 29, 2007)

judyjht said:


> Perry - I just got my Tom Tom One 3rd edition also from Sharper Image - $150 - down from $250 - love it so far but I have not been anywhere they I need direction - guess I should go somewhere.  Now, I want the carrying case because it will get all scratched in my pocketbook!!  Love it so far!



It has a non-glare screen and it should be protected with a non-glare screen protector.

For $150 I'll probably buy 1 or 2 more and just have 1 in each of the 4 cars we have.  Even our 4 Runner which has a built in GPS but it's maps are now 3 years old and Toyota wants $250 just for a new DVD of maps.

I now have our MIO GPS in my "Vacation Bag" along with an old razor, electronic tooth brush - all the stuff that I used to forget each trip I now have in that bag.

It's neat to look ahead 5 - 10 miles and find a Cracker Barrel and call the phone number and find out how long the wait is.  Ain't technology great!


----------



## "Roger" (Nov 29, 2007)

One person's concern ...

I would love to get a TomTom in that they by far offer the most features for the least amount of dollars.  My one concern (overriding concern) is that in head to head contests, TomTom seems to do the worst job routing.  See for example, this review ...

TomTom vs the field

The same reviewer got similar results when he matched the new Garmin 760 against TomTom 720 and the high end Magellan on three different routes.


----------



## PerryM (Nov 29, 2007)

"Roger" said:


> One person's concern ...
> 
> I would love to get a TomTom in that they by far offer the most features for the least amount of dollars.  My one concern (overriding concern) is that in head to head contests, TomTom seems to do the worst job routing.  See for example, this review ...
> 
> ...



I've bought and returned 5 different brands over the year - TomTom does the best job.  It allows you to bypass a bridge, for instance, and find another route.  Also it has an "alternative route" button that gives great alternatives.


----------



## Dani (Nov 29, 2007)

Perry...I just read a review for the TomTom unit at the Circuit City site where the reviewer said that the unit you purchased does not tell you the street name.   It sounds as if the unit that just says..."left turn 10 feet ahead" etc without telling you the street or road names.  Do you know if this is true?  Thanks.

  I'm telling you...too many choices is NOT a good thing!!!


----------



## John Cummings (Nov 29, 2007)

Perry,

That is great. This looks like exactly what I am looking for so I just purchased it at Circuit City from your link for $149.99. I will be picking it up at our local Circuit City in a couple of hours.


----------



## CMF (Nov 29, 2007)

*Another Happy VZ Navigator User.*

I'm very happy with the Verizon service.  I don't know if other devices do this, but with Verizon, I can look for local restaurants and businesses along the route.  And at $2.99 for 24 hours it's a great deal - I probably use the thing less than a dozen times a year. Also, I don't have to worry about hiding the unit every time I park my car and it can't break or go out of date.

Charles


----------



## PerryM (Nov 29, 2007)

*Be careful what you wish for...*



Dani said:


> Perry...I just read a review for the TomTom unit at the Circuit City site where the reviewer said that the unit you purchased does not tell you the street name.   It sounds as if the unit that just says..."left turn 10 feet ahead" etc without telling you the street or road names.  Do you know if this is true?  Thanks.
> 
> I'm telling you...too many choices is NOT a good thing!!!



True...but be careful what you wish for.

I've used GPSs that pronounce the street name and I find my eye searching the landscape for the street name - I don't like it myself.

Tom says "turn left in 2 miles", "Turn left in 400 yards" and then "Turn left" - I've never been confused but to turn left. The street name is at the top of the screen if you want to see it.

But for $150 I don't think you will find a unit that does pronounce the street name.

For $150 you can just buy one for each car in the family and everyone knows how to use all of them.


We have a street in St. Louis spelled "Spoede Rd" it's pronounced Spade - e.

Is being 95% correct pronunciation good enough?


----------



## PerryM (Nov 29, 2007)

CMF said:


> I'm very happy with the Verizon service.  I don't know if other devices do this, but with Verizon, I can look for local restaurants and businesses along the route.  And at $2.99 for 24 hours it's a great deal - I probably use the thing less than a dozen times a year. Also, I don't have to worry about hiding the unit every time I park my car and it can't break or go out of date.
> 
> Charles



I used to use the GPS mapping service at Sprint - sadly this requires a cell phone tower within range.  When we visited Vermont in late September Sprint doesn't have service in the top 2/3's of Vermont.  Pennsylvania has sparse Sprint coverage too.

Since we now have a GPS in each car we just hide it in a center console and push it on the windshield when we need it.  Sadly there are many fellow Americans that will steal you blind - I don't leave my briefcase in the car or anything that could be sold for $2 on eBay.

The GPS and Fuzz Buster play a hiding game until needed.


----------



## Dani (Nov 29, 2007)

PerryM said:


> True...but be careful what you wish for.
> 
> I've used GPSs that pronounce the street name and I find my eye searching the landscape for the street name - I don't like it myself.
> 
> ...




  True, true, true....but for me...I need this feature.

  FYI, you may be able to get this unit even cheaper at The Sharper Image.  Paypal is running a promo at several on-line sites including the Sharper Image where they will give back 20% of all purchases over $100 if you use Paypal for check-out up to $50.   That would mean getting this unit for approx $120.00.  You can't beat that!!   The link can be found at dealcatcher.com.   I did this for purchases at etoys.com this week.   There is also $25 off a $75 purchase that is good in stores, but likely not good on a promotional item such as this.


----------



## Winky7650 (Nov 29, 2007)

Not sure if this is a good deal or not....but I thought I would pass it along:

Buy.com has the Garmin Nuvi 200W GPS Personal Travel Assistant on sale for $219.67. The device features a 4.3" LCD display, preloaded maps of the continental US, Hawaii, and Puerto Rico, and has received 5 out of 5 in customer satisfaction thus far. Shipping is $6.68, there's no tax (except CA, MA, MD, TN), and new Google Checkout users can get an additional $10 discount for signing up.


----------



## sml2181 (Nov 29, 2007)

Dani, Please don't worry about TomTom not pronouncing the street names!

I am the absolute disaster when it comes to getting to my unknown destinations (actually sometimes also to well known -). 
When I do not use a navigation system, I still miss exits to my mom's home - where I grew up. I still take the wrong turns to visit my friend who lives only 30 minutes away. It will take me an hour without GPS. Not kidding - I am truly a disaster.

TomTom is very clear and even my 5 years old daughter understands when I have to take an exit or turn.  You just can't miss it - you will be given plenty of time to take the appropriate steps to make that turn.

It is really easy.

(We have built in systems in our cars - don't know what brand but for our family car though, we needed to buy a separate unit - we bought a TomTom. Very happy, it is extremely easy to use. I have used it from the Marriott near Paris, to the Opera in Paris. So easy - I would do it again in a heartbeat.) 

Just my opinion of course.


----------



## John Cummings (Nov 30, 2007)

I picked up my Tom Tome One 3rd Edition yesterday at Circuit City. They had it at Best Buy for a dollar cheaper but they were sold out as many places are. I would have preferred getting it at Best Buy as they are closer to my home and I belong to their loyalty program.

The first thing that surprised me after opening the box is that the USB cable is included. That is usually not the case. In any event I downloaded and installed the Tom Tom Home software and then updated my Tom Tom unit. It was very easy to update and is free which are 2 nice features. I then set up the Tom Tom with my local info etc. I am now ready to give it a test this morning when we drive to the US immigration office in Riverside CA which is about 35 miles away. That is a good test as I am very familiar with the route and destination.

So far, I am very pleased with the Tom Tom One 3rd Edition.


----------



## Emily (Nov 30, 2007)

My FIL has a 3rd edition  & One XL Tom Tom which he has graciously allowed us to use on several trips.  Some were to metro areas, some more rural.  It was very good at getting me very close to where I needed to go with a few glitches like telling me to turn right and then make a uturn when I could have just made a left turn.  

The turn left in 200 ft, 100 ft was not a problem if that was the only turn but many times it was not.  Fortunately I had someone in the car with me to read the name of the stret at the top of the screen and tell me which street to turn.
When your in DC, Balt or Phila, in traffic, its hard to read the screen, drive and judge how many feet.

I also would have liked the tom-tom to keep where we came from/going in memory.  When you start a trip and stop, unplug, put in glove box, reststop/eat/etc. - plugged back in, the gps treats it like its a new trip and recalcutes everything.  I'm not sure that any gps would handle this function different but it would be nice if they did.

With all that said, even with some snafus in directions/features, I rather travel with it than without it.  Its a cool little gadget with great features and really useful.  You can preload addresses and pick those destinations once you get there without having to worry about where your going when out of town. You can find gas, food choices or any other services while on the road. It takes alot of frustration out of travel.  And at $150 it is certainly worth the price.  JMO


Someone mentioned losing signal to their Verizon phone in Vermont - so not having gps there.  We lost gps in VA beach and had to get away from the beach area before we could get recalculated directions.  Not sure why - maybe all the tall buildings?  We had it when we were on the Navy base so I don't think it was a blocking issue.


----------



## PerryM (Nov 30, 2007)

Emily said:


> My FIL has a 3rd edition  & One XL Tom Tom which he has graciously allowed us to use on several trips.  Some were to metro areas, some more rural.  It was very good at getting me very close to where I needed to go with a few glitches like telling me to turn right and then make a uturn when I could have just made a left turn.
> 
> The turn left in 200 ft, 100 ft was not a problem if that was the only turn but many times it was not.  Fortunately I had someone in the car with me to read the name of the stret at the top of the screen and tell me which street to turn.
> When your in DC, Balt or Phila, in traffic, its hard to read the screen, drive and judge how many feet.
> ...



I'd guess the military has the ability to block GPS signals near their instillations - keeps GPS guided munitions from hitting their target.  Just a guess.


----------



## pwrshift (Nov 30, 2007)

Is the TomTom XL the widescreen model of the 3rd edition?  It's on sale here for $199 as they are out of 3rd editions.

Brian


----------



## PerryM (Nov 30, 2007)

pwrshift said:


> Is the TomTom XL the widescreen model of the 3rd edition?  It's on sale here for $199 as they are out of 3rd editions.
> 
> Brian




Try TomTom's web site - I don't know the difference myself.  TomTom apparently has a worldwide sale of $100 off of ANY TomTom and that's why the supplies are gone in many places.


----------



## John Cummings (Dec 1, 2007)

*Passed with flying colors.*

As I said earlier, I was going to put the Tom Tom 3rd to the test yesterday on our trip to Riverside. It handled it perfectly without a hitch. There were a few tricky areas where it could have selected a different route but it definitely selected the fastest one which is what I programmed it for. I was able to find a restaurant with it and also select an alternative route back as there was an accident on the freeway. All in all, I am very impressed with its ease of use and the results.


----------



## Dani (Dec 1, 2007)

Perry or anyone else who knows...back to this street name thing...does the name of the street appear on the screen of the Tom Tom 3rd Ed even though the voice does not say the street name?  I think that this would be fine.  Also, when you are on a highway, does the unit say something like "take exit #___ or does it just say exit in 50 feet? "   I would really need for the unit to tell me the exit #.  

Sml...thanks for the advice.


----------



## John Cummings (Dec 1, 2007)

Dani said:


> Perry or anyone else who knows...back to this street name thing...does the name of the street appear on the screen of the Tom Tom 3rd Ed even though the voice does not say the street name?  I think that this would be fine.  Also, when you are on a highway, does the unit say something like "take exit #___ or does it just say exit in 50 feet? "   I would really need for the unit to tell me the exit #.
> 
> Sml...thanks for the advice.



Yes, the street name is displayed. It does not say the exit number but the exit name is dispayed.


----------



## ricoba (Dec 1, 2007)

John or Perry, do you find the 3.5" screen large enough?

I am thinking that I may prefer the larger 4.3" screen on the XL.

It seems the price difference between the two is simply the screen size.


----------



## PerryM (Dec 1, 2007)

ricoba said:


> John or Perry, do you find the 3.5" screen large enough?
> 
> I am thinking that I may prefer the larger 4.3" screen on the XL.
> 
> It seems the price difference between the two is simply the screen size.




3.5" is just great - and that's without my reading glasses.

A friend of mine got a Garmin for $140 on Black Friday and it pronounces street names - so shop around.


----------



## ricoba (Dec 1, 2007)

PerryM said:


> and that's without my reading glasses.




That was my concern!


----------



## John Cummings (Dec 2, 2007)

I have no problem with the screen size. I agree with Perry about shopping around as the prices change very frequently.


----------



## Dani (Dec 2, 2007)

John Cummings said:


> Yes, the street name is displayed. It does not say the exit number but the exit name is dispayed.



Thanks John.


----------



## pwrshift (Dec 2, 2007)

GPS seems to be the No 1 Xmas present this year.  We had a store opening here and all stores in the chain were selling GPS units for $150 for the TomTom 3rd and $199 for the XL version ... BUT they were all sold out when I got there at noon.  So they sold me a Garmin widescreen for $225 model 250W which was an even bigger discount ... and it sold out in minutes too.  It's amazing they have this much profit built into these units.

Brian


----------



## Dani (Dec 3, 2007)

FYI...the Garmin 650 Nuvi is back on sale on-line at Costco for $299!!!  If you are a non-member you can pay a $15 surcharge.  I purchased it...I can't wait to get it.  I also tried VZ Navigator this weekend for the 1st time and it was easy and great to use.  Thanks to everyone for the help.


----------



## "Roger" (Dec 4, 2007)

Dani said:


> FYI...the Garmin 650 Nuvi is back on sale on-line at Costco for $299!!!  If you are a non-member you can pay a $15 surcharge.  I purchased it...I can't wait to get it.  I also tried VZ Navigator this weekend for the 1st time and it was easy and great to use.  Thanks to everyone for the help.


I missed this message until this morning, Dani.  This is my choice too.  I ordered it and now can't wait. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Sir Newf (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks- I purchased the Garmin 650 from Costco this week also (it's still available on-line, but hurry)...it'll make a great gift for my DP, especially since I can't get a hold of Wii....


----------



## Luanne (Dec 4, 2007)

pwrshift said:


> GPS seems to be the No 1 Xmas present this year.



I must have been ahead of the trend.     Got one for dh a couple of years ago.


----------



## PerryM (Dec 10, 2007)

*Circuit City Sale...*

Circuit City has yet another GPS sale...


----------



## Fletcher921 (Dec 10, 2007)

*Garmin 650 $299 at Costco Onlne - last day 12/10/2007*

Garmin Nüvi 650 GPS - 4.3" Touch Screen Display
Turn-by-Turn Directions - Speaks Street Names

Limited Online Offer:
This item ships within 7-10 business days and standard shipping is via UPS Ground. The estimated delivery time will be approximately 10 - 15 business days from the time of order.
$150 Coupon is reflected in the price. 
Valid for orders placed November 16, 2007 through December 10, 2007 while supplies last.

Online price
$449.99
Less coupon
-$150.00
YOUR COST
$299.99


----------



## Lulubelle (Dec 11, 2007)

We ordered this today for our DD21 birthday present on 1/11/08.  To me, the website clearly states it will not arrive by Christmas, which is fine for us.  We spoke at length to a GPS specialist at Best Buy and he said the Garmin Nuvi 650 unit is one of the best ones out there and to get it for $299 is quite the deal - it was selling for about $600 there.  Anyway, she always gets lost and I hope she loves it!  

Thanks, everyone for the opinions.


----------



## bigrick (Dec 12, 2007)

*Garmin 650 $299 at Costco Onlne - still available online*



Fletcher921 said:


> Garmin Nüvi 650 GPS - 4.3" Touch Screen Display
> Turn-by-Turn Directions - Speaks Street Names
> 
> Limited Online Offer:
> ...



This is still available online.


----------



## Dani (Dec 12, 2007)

Mine came on Monday from Costco...that's 7 days in total.  Not bad.  

Roger...glad that you were able to get one.  I can't wait to try mine out.


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 16, 2007)

*Tom Tom One version 3*

If anyone is still looking for one of these, Office Max has them in this week's ad. Regular price $250 for $149.99

Jim Ricks


----------



## PerryM (Dec 16, 2007)

*Consider Telenav as a backup*

I got a 30 day free trial to Telenav  on my Sprint Mogul phone – this is fantastic.

I have no intention of continuing with the service but I now have the program and know how to use the system.  It does the following for $5 per month ($10 for Telenav and Sprint credits me $5 free for goodies during the month):

1)	Turn-by-turn directions with moving map and spoken street names

2)	Real time traffic that allows you to click 1 button to reroute around the problem

3)	10 M points of interest in real time, and the phone number is integrated into the Sprint phone

4)	Compare gas prices BEFORE you get to an exit in real time

5)	I can listen to music, on my Mogul, while driving and get GPS and phone calls all at the same time.  The kiddies could watch movies on the Mogul and you would still hear the driving directions if you wanted.

As I said this is just a backup that is on my phone now and I can activate another month in a few seconds.  However, this is a first-class implementation of GPS that easily matches $700 units.


----------



## ann824 (Dec 17, 2007)

If anyone needs one with Europe maps, Buy.com has the Garmin nuvi 370 for $369.00 lest $10 if you are a new customer or you use google checkout.   That seems to be a great price.


----------



## Fletcher921 (Dec 17, 2007)

Will the Garmin 650 be OK with Europe?  Do we need to buy something extra to make it work there?


----------



## "Roger" (Dec 17, 2007)

You need to buy additional maps and they are expensive - $299 for the whole of Europe or $189 for one locale (such as Great Britain and Ireland).

I believe that it is the Garmin 670 that includes the maps, but it is priced accordingly to include the high map prices (and this model will not be on as deep a sale as what Costco has for the 650). So you do not save money that way. (Almost every level of Garmin has one model that includes maps for both Europe and United States, but not at a discount.)

Some of the TomToms include maps for both Europe and the US (just as a few of the Garmins do), but TomTom does not charge as steep a price for both sets of maps.  Unfortunately, the reviews (and owner comments) that I looked at really knocked these TomToms for poor mounting devices (if serious, that could be a more major problem that you might want to think) and poor route selection.  (All GPS's suffer from this some.)  

So the question in my mind was the price breaks of TomTom versus the concerns over quality.  Perhaps, they are good enough.  Perhaps not.


----------



## John Cummings (Dec 17, 2007)

So far, my $149 Tom Tom One 3rd edition has performed like a champ and never been wrong on its routing.


----------



## Nicole D. (Dec 17, 2007)

*FYI*

For those who are interested. Amazon has the Magellan 3100 on sale for $129 plus free shipping. It's listed as a Gold Box deal. It's the bottom of the brand but the price seems good. Good for today only.


----------

